# 6 Week old puppy, what chew toy to give? or should i?



## kmalone18

I'm just wondering if i should give my 6 week old puppy a chew toy. He's been chewing a lot on our shoes and couch. Any suggestions on which brands or which specific one would be great! Oh should i wait till he older?


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Get him some stuffies, some nyla bones, just no tennis balls or rawhides that can splinter off.... Those can harm more than help....


----------



## Hillary_Plog

Bully sticks are great for puppies...just make sure you take it away before it gets too short...you don't want your puppy to choke on it.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

I know people don't like rawhides but a large rawhide is the only thing that REALLY keeps my baby interested. Being that they're not for her size, she has a hard time chewing it in a way she can bite off chunks. But it works at keeping her entertained for long periods of time.

I don't like Nylabones, I've never understood how people can be so against rawhides and then recommend the dog chew on (and chew off pieces of) a plastic toy.

JMO.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I hope that you're crating him when you can't watch him. He shouldn't be able to chew on your shoes and couch because he should never be left alone and unsupervised. It's very dangerous because he could ingest pieces of whatever he chews and it could cause an intestinal blockage requiring expensive surgery to save his life.


----------



## Mom2Shaman

I have bounced around from a pigskin stick type edible thing to a dogzilla barbell shape to recently at Walmart a bacon flavored plastic edge bone-shape thing with textured rubber like stuff in the middle portion. He really digs this last one and hasn't even scratched it in a week of hard chewing. The pigskin sticks were great but when we traveled they digested slow and he would barf pieces up along with anything else in the tummy. The dogzilla barbell worked great but at the first piece I saw on the floor after a month of use out it went. We are phasing out of the chew phase thankfully.


----------



## Jax's Mom

ChancetheGSD said:


> I know people don't like rawhides but a large rawhide is the only thing that REALLY keeps my baby interested.


I too am aware of the evils of rawhides but have never had a problem with them, other than sometimes when I find the cheap thin ones, they give them the runs. The Beefeater brand ones from Costco have never given us problems. However I heard somewhere that they're not to be given to puppies under 6 months... My dogs have had them since 6 weeks too.


----------



## s14roller

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I hope that you're crating him when you can't watch him. He shouldn't be able to chew on your shoes and couch because he should never be left alone and unsupervised. It's very dangerous because he could ingest pieces of whatever he chews and it could cause an intestinal blockage requiring expensive surgery to save his life.


Agreed...we got our pup at a touch over 8 weeks and she has never chewed on furniture because we are constantly watching her. Crate otherwise. 

She picks up a shoe from time to time, which we immediately take from her.


----------



## kmalone18

Yes, we are crate training him. We watch him constantly, It was only a few times when we very first got him. He's doing much better now. He loves the bully sticks  His bed is infront of the couch and we watch him while he chews it. We never leave him alone with it, ever.


----------

